# Cheat meal......



## rage racing (Jul 20, 2012)

how offten do you have one and what do you eat? It has been almost 4 weeks since I "cheated". My wife was trying to convince me to have a piece of pizza tonight but I couldnt do it.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Usually I have one cheat meal per week. It depends sometimes I will just have a regular meal like a few slices of pizza or some pasta or if I am busy or out riding my dirtbike I will skip a meal. It's weird the older I get the less I like to eat.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 21, 2012)

depends on the protocol...i cheat basically every weekend...for two days.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2012)

Once a week. More if your bulimic


----------



## colochine (Jul 21, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> depends on the protocol...i cheat basically every weekend...for two days.



This


----------



## lee111s (Jul 21, 2012)

Depends what you're doing as mentioned above. I have a carb refeed once every 5 days where I go wild. I'm talking pizza, donuts, frozen yogurt, pastries etc!

Even during the week all I eat is bacon, burger patties, ground beef, eggs etc.

Low carb dieting with one refeed per 5 days right now and the fat is dropping like crazy. 9% body fat and dropping!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 21, 2012)

My metabolism is extremely fast, so i have to eat meals roughly every 2 hours. I dont eat junk, mainly a strict diet but i do cheat occasionally. When i do i tear up a 6 piece bowl of KFC chicken and rape their mashpotatoes with my mouth. Seriously if i dont meet my daily meal count the scale starts dropping and my anger meter jumps a knotch


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 21, 2012)

I try and go 2 weeks at least. But I just recently finished up a 12 week cut, so I decided to treat myself with some IHOP


----------



## flynike (Jul 21, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> I try and go 2 weeks at least. But I just recently finished up a 12 week cut, so I decided to treat myself with some IHOP


How many plates?


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 21, 2012)

I had the 6 that were in front of me. It was the Build Your Own French Toast, 2 breakfast samplers w/ 2 pancakes, and I also got a dessert I forgot to post lol.






My girl had the Stuffed French Toast, which I picked at too lol.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thats discusting, i mean it looks really good lol, but sweet lord my stomach would hurl that back up! My hats off to you for being able to eat that much....thats the most badass cheat meal i've ever seen


----------



## rage racing (Jul 21, 2012)

I caved in tonight. I took the wife to the movies, then did some shopping and then out to dinner. We are both on a carb cycle diet at the moment but we decided to say fuck for tonight. I got a 16oz steak, rice, corn on the cob, 20 fried shrimp and a plate of cheese fries with bacon. Oh well, i will run a couple extra miles tomorrow....


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 22, 2012)

I cheat a little with every meal. I'll eat my boring meal and usually finish my kids meals, they always leave a heap of food and I hate to waste it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## ctr10 (Jul 22, 2012)

How about 1lb. of raw top sirloin


----------



## rage racing (Jul 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> View attachment 46697
> 
> View attachment 46698



Whats in the burgers? looks tasty


----------



## jimm (Jul 25, 2012)

rage racing said:


> how offten do you have one and what do you eat? It has been almost 4 weeks since I "cheated". My wife was trying to convince me to have a piece of pizza tonight but I couldnt do it.




4 weeks? i take it your are competeing or on a serious cut....


why torture your self go get ur self a family bucket from kfc and eat tht shit up


----------



## jimm (Jul 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> View attachment 46697
> 
> View attachment 46698




burgers look nice tho il leve the wine for the chicks... but i did try that rosee shit the other night and was quite nice lol


----------



## freakinhuge (Jul 25, 2012)

rage racing said:


> how offten do you have one and what do you eat? It has been almost 4 weeks since I "cheated". My wife was trying to convince me to have a piece of pizza tonight but I couldnt do it.


It is alot better for body/mind and fatloss to have 1-2 cheat days every week. 
you should not feel bad. It will only boost up your system the next few days.

CRAM it in there 1 day aweek, have some Wedges and pizza! 
I LOVE pizza!


----------



## brato (Jul 26, 2012)

At least once a week. I find after 6 days of chicken, turkey, tuna and veggies I need 4 Baconators. Or a similar meal at Ihop like posted above. I like tbone, eggs and pancakes and the big country omelette with pancakes.

I've said it once I'll say it again, I love talking about food.


----------



## nby (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't really cheat that much since I'll be busy the week after trying to get the water weight off. Perhaps 1 half-cheatmeal every 2-3 weeks right now.


----------



## Rajahori (Jul 26, 2012)

There is no regular for me, twice a week or once a week sometimes.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 1, 2012)

Depends on mode, but cheat food often


----------



## jimm (Aug 2, 2012)

chicken sheesh kebabs heaven and tastes so good it feels like your cheating but your not... WIN

sometimes pizza too dominos pizza and a fat blunt.


----------



## Faymus (Aug 2, 2012)

I try not to cheat unless a special event comes up. A Birthday, Holiday, Get Toogether etc. Once in a while I would throw a cheat meal in there.


----------

